# Polar S725 Battery?



## macming (Oct 31, 2004)

I opened up my wrist unit, and it says Panasonic CR2354. I looked around locally and couldn't find any. 

On ebay, I saw some non-Panasonic CR2354 units. Since they are the same voltage and shape, would these generic units work?

Thanks,

Ming


----------



## Mac Attack II (Dec 17, 2006)

yes the generic cr2354 batteries work. I like to order from batterybob.com.

http://www.batterybob.com/product.asp?intProdID=399016

I ordered these a few months ago. Fast and free shipping.

Mike


----------

